# I heard bruxing! I heard bruxing!



## thecitychicken (May 27, 2007)

One time I read that rats "brux" when happy. But I'd yet to really hear ti from my two rats. Well, I stuck my hand in the cage to my nursing mama rat. I gently petted mamas head for awhile. She made so many little bruxing sounds her whole head was vibrating. I was so happy to make her happy. She's such a sweet rat. She just would never bite. (One time my four year old pulled her by the tail and she whipped her head around like she was going to bite, but she just sweaked and would never bite him, it was so awesome to see her not bite even then, but of course that shouldn't have happened.) We handled her a lot since she was five weeks old. Her name is Dahlia. I'm getting quite attached to Dahlia.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Awww... I was thrilled when I heard my first too...


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

I got so excited when I first heard mine bruxing and when the boggled at me I was so thrilled


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Sometimes if I imitate the sound of bruxing to my rats, they will get excited and do it too. Does this work for anyone else?


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

ManBeard said:


> Sometimes if I imitate the sound of bruxing to my rats, they will get excited and do it too. Does this work for anyone else?


i've tried to do this but they ignore me...i mustn't be doing it right!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

ManBeard said:


> Sometimes if I imitate the sound of bruxing to my rats, they will get excited and do it too. Does this work for anyone else?


yep, mine brux at me all the time, and even more so if i imitate them. there is nothing quite like the sound of 5 happily bruxing ratties...


----------



## thecitychicken (May 27, 2007)

I do this thing where I click the fingernails on my thumb and middle finger together. You know, the way little kids think you snap?  It sounds like rat teeth. I think they seem to like that.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Ye if I talk to my rats most of them start bruxing. 2 of them dont they just think it's playing out time and run to the door of the cage.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Could someone please post a vid of bruxing Im not sure if I have ever heard it


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

THere's tons of vids on Youtube. Search 'brux rat'.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, Poppy does that alot, I just thought she was banging her teeth together :lol:
I dont remember Lola doing it-shes probably to lazy!


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

thecitychicken said:


> I do this thing where I click the fingernails on my thumb and middle finger together. You know, the way little kids think you snap?  It sounds like rat teeth. I think they seem to like that.


Wow, worked first try! Thanks Chicken.


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

BTW, is it pronounced like "bruxxing", or "brOOxing"?


----------



## thecitychicken (May 27, 2007)

It's pronounced "BRUHx-ing."

Humans can have bruxing. Usually people report to their doctors or dentists that they are grinding their teeth, like when they sleep. Doctors call that bruxing, too. I've taken Prozac, in which one of the side effects listed is "bruxing." It's not quite so cute when humans brux. 

I have 12 two week old rats. I found out yesterday they are fairly easy to get to brux. However, you have to hold them really close to your ear while you're petting them to hear it! 

--Katy


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

thecitychicken said:


> It's pronounced "BRUHx-ing."
> 
> Humans can have bruxing. Usually people report to their doctors or dentists that they are grinding their teeth, like when they sleep. Doctors call that bruxing, too. I've taken Prozac, in which one of the side effects listed is "bruxing." It's not quite so cute when humans brux.
> 
> ...


Ive got rreally sensitive teeth from bruxing! It was fun though :lol:


----------

